# Night time fishing lure's



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions on lures for surf fishing at night? I tend to do most of my fishing at night, and sitting on a bucket at night in the pitch black gets a little boring. Thinking of mixing up the lull in between bites by throwing a few artificials.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

They do make some REALLY small glow in the dark sticks designed for fisherman. The kind you can snap to activate. They are about an inch long. I tie them to the float. Depending on how clear the water is and how deep it is you could probably see it if you attached it to the sinker?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if i had to think of something i would say chartrusee doa plastics. for the surf thats a wild guess tho.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Would you suggest throwing a gotcha? Or a bubble rig maybe?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo zuri pins minnow or 2" shad colored swimbaits. Doa shrimp and other smaller shrimp imitations work well too


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nighttime Surf Lures*

Yiu can tie a Zara Spook on braided line and cast it just beyond the breakers. Hold On!; because you don't know what you'll catch.

I've caught some rather hefty 'yellowmouth' speckled Trout on it. C2


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

How about colors? Whats most visible to the fish at night in the surf?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



Charlie2 said:


> Yiu can tie a Zara Spook on braided line and cast it just beyond the breakers. Hold On!; because you don't know what you'll catch.
> 
> I've caught some rather hefty 'yellowmouth' speckled Trout on it. C2


What's a yellow mouth speckled trout?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just realized this is in *surf fishing* so disregard my earlier reply. That's more inshore stuff


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

Black lures at night. It's all about contrast.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout in th eSurf*



Chris V said:


> I just realized this is in *surf fishing* so disregard my earlier reply. That's more inshore stuff


The lures that you suggest are all good ones.

I realize this; but had to add that there's some neglected Speckled Trout fishing just beyond the breakers. I found this by accident many moons ago.

In fact; there's good fishing from the surf at night. Dark colored Spooks(or probably many other surface lures) will get their attention. I've also caught some big flounder as the lure was retrieved through shallow water.

A 'Yellow Mouthed Speckled Trout' is a BIG! Speckled Trout which get yellow mouthed as they get larger. They are also known as Tiderunners which move between the Bay and Gulf. C2


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*Night fishing the surf. Catch Kings/Spanish at Night?*

If I was fishing the surf at night would I have a chance to catch Kings or Spanish at night? Since they are sight eaters maybe not good for their vision?


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

It didn't occur to me that the darker colors would be better at night. Kinda makes sense to me now that I think about it. I always assumed brighter colors at night so that they stand out...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Night Fishing*

When a fish/lure moves through salt water, it creates a luminescent trail or flash.

Fish see; and home in on this. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Lures*

Not just night but...

I read about and ordered some plugs that they use in the NE for BIG! Bluefish and Striped Bass. They were Bluefish Bomb and Roberts Ranger lures.

The BBs came in a red head and one silver. The Rangers came in a blue/white and a red/white color.

I had a ball fishing them. I had to get out my heavy surf rod to cast them but they work. They weigh over 2 ounces each!

I still have them, plus some home-made ones that I cobbled up. I don't use them any more as I'm into Pompano fishing with jigs. C2


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Roberts lures- from 1 3/4 oz up to 4 oz. Lots of colors available. From around $7.00
http://www.robertslures.com

Blue Bomber are made by a company by the name of Gag's Grabbers starting at around $12.00, just google and there are a lot of sellers; saw some on ebay for $8.50 with $4.00 shipping


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

You speak of trout beyond the breakers, how far from a bay are you...In Texas you can find giant specks in the surf right at sunrise but I have never found any in the surf in Florida...but now your going to have me out all night looking for them...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf TRout*



Mare_Mortis said:


> You speak of trout beyond the breakers, how far from a bay are you...In Texas you can find giant specks in the surf right at sunrise but I have never found any in the surf in Florida...but now your going to have me out all night looking for them...


These big trout are also called Tiderunners for a reason. They move in and out of the Bay(s) through the Passes into the Gulf then meander up and down the beach looking for food. C2


----------

